# Big Sunglasses Trend



## CandyApple (Jan 27, 2008)

So I'm in the market for a new pair of sunglasses. But everything I see in the store is so ridiculously huge!!!!! I'm looking for a pair of black wraparound sunglasses nothing like the ones in the pics below.

I can't understand all the rage for these bug looking sunglasses. I think it looks utterly ridiculous. What is your opinion of the big sunglasses trend do you like it or dislike it?


----------



## KellyB (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't like them either. In Fact my favorite pair are small framed. Big ones look stupid on me. My daughter loves them but I don't really like them on her either.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 27, 2008)

lol you guys don't know nothing. J/k.

All the ones I wear are big, but I just like the way they look on me, but they do look stupid on a lot of people. Small frames just do not look good on my face. I have a pair like the ones beyonce is wearing in that pic above, and ones like posh has. I like them!!

Come to think of it, my face is already kind of bug-like...so maybe thats why they look good on me, lol.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 27, 2008)

They are what they are. The only problem that I personally have with big sunglasses are people that dont have the correct face shape for them and wear them anyway cause it the trend


----------



## mahreez (Jan 27, 2008)

i actually like the big ones. i don't know, it makes u posh in an instant. the smaller ones sometimes look outdated.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 27, 2008)

I do like them on younger girls but for woman my age (40s) I think the huge framed ones don't look so good. There are some larger framed sunglasses that are "not huge" that look good. BTW those red glasses in the pic on the RH side remind me of Elton John glasses from the 70s lol


----------



## cablegiirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I like some of them. I think there are big frames that look good on the right face, but sooooo many people where them too big for their face and it's all out of proportion (Nicole Richie for example).

I have one pair that's not too big, but not small either. They are by Michael Kors. I also have a couple of $10 larger frame, trendier pairs from Brass Plum at Nordstrom that are cute.

I would like to get a pair of aviators too, so cute!

P.S. I haven't put a pic in a post before, so I hope it works.




But I don't think it did so the link is also below.






Michael Kors M 2611S Sunglasses


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 27, 2008)

It depends, there are big sunglasses and then there are "big" sunglasses. I think some of them can look ridiculous, but there are some that can look classy as well. I think your face shape often comes into it as well.

I personally love them and have a few pairs.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree with beck, there are some I like and others that look foolish. I think it really depends on face shape. Some people look good in them, I like them on Posh, but I don't like them on the Olsens, for example, lol.

Just a personal opinion though - super big just looks stupid! best of luck with your search!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2008)

i hate big sunglasses. mostly because i look ridiculous and can't pull off the look.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't like them because it's a trend...but they are cute. Some are "too big" for my taste though.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 27, 2008)

I really like mine. They balance out my large, round face. Plus they block out more light. I felt kinda weird the first few times I wore them but now I really like them and am used to them. I picked mine up for $20 at Target.


----------



## Karren (Jan 27, 2008)

What's funny is that a year ago I was having a hard time finding big sun glasses!! Which I love btw... Small sun glasses make me look too much like guy!! Hahaha.


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 27, 2008)

i think they look kind of ridiculous...i feel like a weirdo when i am wearing them





maybe they just do not suit me.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 27, 2008)

I like the big glasses. I think that obviously there is a limit on how big is too big but at the same time smaller glasses do look outdated.


----------



## susie evans (Jan 28, 2008)

i like the big sun glasses because they cover up the wrinkels around my eyes


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 28, 2008)

I like big sunglasses, but sometimes they look way too bug-like when the frames are really round.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a medium size pair of sunglasses...also they're not really "round," so they don't look buggy. The huge ones don't really work on me.


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 28, 2008)

I, personally, like my big sunglasses but I have the face shape for it. It just works for some people and not for others. I will say that I am not into the HUGE HUGE ones that are out. Those are just dumb.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I'm in the market for a new pair of sunglasses. But everything I see in the store is so ridiculously huge!!!!! I'm looking for a pair of black wraparound sunglasses nothing like the ones in the pics below.
I can't understand all the rage for these bug looking sunglasses. I think it looks utterly ridiculous. What is your opinion of the big sunglasses trend do you like it or dislike it?

Finally someone who agrees those huge glasses are hideous.
Try rayban glasses, the wrap arounds they have fit my like a glove.


----------



## Christie ann (Jan 28, 2008)

the early 90's had larger sunglasses...then the trend was for smaller frames and mine looked just huge so I purchased a smaller pair and now...the large ones are back in. I can't use my older ones as the prescription has changed too much.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do like them on younger girls but for woman my age (40s) I think the huge framed ones don't look so good. There are some larger framed sunglasses that are "not huge" that look good. BTW those red glasses in the pic on the RH side remind me of Elton John glasses from the 70s lol


----------



## niksaki (Jan 29, 2008)

i love big glasses, however they are becoming yesterdays news i think, just went and bought myself some new ones that arnt wuite so big but still big enough lol

i hate small glasses.


----------



## bellagia (Jan 29, 2008)

i love big sunglasses, but you definitely have to find the right pair that frames your face or you will look ridiculous.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 29, 2008)

I consider large opaque black sunglasses to be a classic staple. I was a child during the Jackie "O" era and I love them!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 29, 2008)

I think some of them do look ridiculous, but I think if you find the right pair they could look so fabulous!


----------

